# I'm putting my bunker up for sale



## bczoom

If you know anyone that's interested...

I've had it for over 10 years now but it's just too big for my personal needs.

It's in W. PA (Pittsburgh area) but here's the listing I put in Philadelphia Craigslist.
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/off/d/16000-sq-ft-underground/6405615219.html


----------



## Doc

Very kewl.   Does it cost much to run the power and heat to it year round?    Have you ever had a big party there.   What a unique place.


----------



## bczoom

Since we're not there much, power is cheap.  It's been running just under $70/month.

We don't heat it.  It doesn't go above 70° in the summer and doesn't go below 38° in the winter.  

Never had a big party (no more than 15 people) but it is an awesome place to hang out.  My daughter actually learned to ride a bike in that big room.  It was the middle of winter and she was ready to give it a go so she learned in that room.

It currently has basketball hoops, soccer goals, volleyball net... so it's a great place to have some fun.  Thought about an indoor pistol range since you can do over 40 yards but didn't do it.

Since it never freezes, that's where I take my stuff that I don't want to freeze for the winter (pressure washers, paints/chemicals...) as well as stuff I don't need and want out of the way for the winter.


----------



## Doc

What a kewl place.   Good luck selling.


----------



## tiredretired

Very interesting place Zoomer.  What is the design criteria of the external doors for keeping all the riff-raff out doing a SHTF event?  Curious is all.


----------



## bczoom

TiredRetired said:


> What is the design criteria of the external doors for keeping all the riff-raff out doing a SHTF event?  Curious is all.


The blast doors are about the size of a regular man door of 36" wide by 80" high but are really thick steel.  Each door weighs in at around 3000 pounds.

There's also security cameras monitoring the doors as well as remote control to open or lock them from underground.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What's the electricity rate there?


----------



## bczoom

That's a hard one to answer as it depends on usage.  There's a multiplier here. The more you use during spike times, the higher your rate.

We don't use a lot (mainly the hoist and lights) and our bill is running about $70/month.

When we go full-out and fire up big motors, that can spike to $400.


----------



## jwstewar

Having seen this in person earlier this year. I've gotta say, this place is unbelievable in person. It is weird to think of that time period (well hell, we may be back to that depending upon N. Korea) to go through the trouble and expense to build something like that. And what all they had to do manually or with switches because the computer controls weren't there to be able to do things like that. Like he said, the doors are big and heavy, but swing remarkably easy.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I would love to buy that place and put in a crypto-currency mining farm.  Too bad it's so far away - the logistics aren't ideal for me.

The power rates aren't too bad:  https://power2switch.com/PA/Pittsburgh/


----------



## bczoom

Bump.
New listing, new pictures, lowered price.
http://wpn.mlsmatrix.com/Matrix/Public/Portal.aspx?ID=1385941444


----------



## Doc

I did not realize how close we were to your bunker on my trips to Iron Mountain near Slippery Rock.       Good luck selling.


----------



## Ajay1118

Is it still for sale ! Thanxs


----------



## bczoom

Yes.


----------



## Ajay1118

Is it possible that u can post pics or send them to me . And what are u asking for it thanxs Aj


----------



## bczoom

Here's a link to the listing. Look through the pics.
https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ower-Rd_Fombell_PA_16123_M43135-59544?view=qv


----------



## bczoom

Bunker is sold!  Just closed on it.


----------



## Doc

Congrats!!!!!!    When's the party?


----------



## J5 Bombardier

Just went through those pics again , that place is beyond cool ! Congratulations on the sale.
                                                                                    J5 Bombardier


----------



## bczoom

Thanks.  No party.  Don't own a bunker to have it in.


----------

